# Ένας χρόνος από την 25η Ιανουαρίου 2015



## nickel (Jan 25, 2016)

Σκέφτηκαν κάποιοι, μακιαβελικά: Αφού δεν μπορούν οι μνημονιακοί να ξαναστήσουν το σύστημα, τάχατες επειδή οι αντιμνημονιακοί δεν τους αφήνουν σε χλωρό κλαρί (κυρίως όμως επειδή ούτε οι πρώτοι δεν φαίνεται να ξέρουν τι είναι σύγχρονο κράτος), ας έρθουν οι αντιμνημονιακοί να εφαρμόσουν τα ανεφάρμοστα. Ή θα καταφέρουν αυτοί να περάσουν τα δύσκολα (έστω κι αν κάνουν οι ίδιοι την αντιπολίτευση στον εαυτό τους) ή θα απαξιωθούν εντελώς, τόσο που θα ακούει ο κόσμος «αριστερά» και θα αλλάζει πεζοδρόμιο.

Σε κάποιο βαθμό ίσως να υλοποιούνται και τα δύο σενάρια. Το δεύτερο θέλει οπωσδήποτε να δημιουργηθούν και εναλλακτικές λύσεις, κάτι ανέλπιστα καινούργιο ή έστω κάποιο νέο παραμύθιασμα. Όμως οι αντιμνημονιακοί δεν είναι τόσο ανόητοι όσο λέει ο Σόιμπλε. Και έφεραν μια από τις βαρβάτες μεταρρυθμίσεις, το ασφαλιστικό, στημένο έτσι που να μην αρέσει ούτε στην τρόικα ούτε στους επαγγελματίες ούτε στους αγρότες. 

Μα πώς να ξεμπερδέψεις με το ασφαλιστικό βάζοντας τους αντιμνημονιακούς να το ψηφίσουν όταν αυτό το ανεφάρμοστο κατρουγκάλειο έκτρωμα δεν αποτελεί λύση, ούτε βραχυπρόθεσμη ούτε μακροπρόθεσμη; Και πώς να ρίξεις τους σημερινούς; Ποιος θα λύσει μετά το ασφαλιστικό;

Να θέλει η κυβέρνηση να γίνει το ασφαλιστικό κάποιο είδος ηρωικής εξόδου; Υπάρχει ελπίδα για κάποια σοβαρή, βιώσιμη, συναινετική λύση; (Με αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάσαι εσύ…) Μπορεί να προβλέψει κανείς τι θα γίνει; 

Σήμερα πάντως, ένα χρόνο μετά τις εκλογές της 25ης Ιανουαρίου 2015, αμφιβάλλω αν θα γιορτάσουν δεύτερο χρόνο οι σημερινοί. Ίσως να μην πρέπει κιόλας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2016)

Αμ δε...







Γ. Καραμέρος, αντιπεριφερειάρχης Αττικής (ψηφοδέλτιο Ρένας Δούρου)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2016)

Σοβαρά, ε; Μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις επί οχτώ μήνες και να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι δεν άρχισε ακόμα ο χρόνος της διακυβέρνησής σου; Ωραίο κόλπο, πώς δεν το έχει σκεφτεί κανείς και όλοι μιλάνε για τις πρώτες 100 μέρες διακυβέρνησης;

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε οτιδήποτε. Να διαγράφεις κατά βούληση ό,τι κουταμάρες κάνεις και να μηδενίζεις το κοντέρ.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2016)

Έχουν χάσει τον μπούσουλα, γίνεται χαμός έξω για 2η εβδομάδα, 
και αυτοί ρίχνουν το μπαλάκι ο ένας στον άλλο για το πότε ξεκίνησε το κακό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2016)

Σε παραπέμπω λοιπόν στη σημερινή γελοιογραφία του Ηλία Μακρή:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/847233/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-hlia-makrh-270116


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Σήμερα πάντως, ένα χρόνο μετά τις εκλογές της 25ης Ιανουαρίου 2015, αμφιβάλλω αν θα γιορτάσουν δεύτερο χρόνο οι σημερινοί. Ίσως να μην πρέπει κιόλας.



Νομίζω ότι πρέπει, οπωσδήποτε. Αυτό, γιατί πιστεύω πως χρειαζόμαστε, πρώτα και κύρια, αλλαγή νοοτροπίας.
Πρόκειται για μεγάλη συζήτηση της οποίας ορισμένα πολύ σημαντικά, κτγμ, σημεία παρουσιάζονται σ' αυτήν τη συνέντευξη, ωστόσο εγώ εδώ απλώς αναφέρομαι στην καφενειακή λογική των εκλογών κάθε χρόνο (άιντε ενάμιση).

Τα σχετικά δεδομένα, που μας αναδεικνύουν (ως Έλληνες) κομμάτι μιας θλιβερής μειοψηφίας, εδώ:

*T*he database Parties and Elections in Europe provides a comprehensive overview about the parliamentary elections in the European countries and autonomous subdivisions since 1945 and about the political parties and governments. The parties are classified according to their political orientation. The database contains an electoral calendar, news in brief and links to parties and election authorities.

*T*he database contains the results of legislative elections from more than 100 countries and autonomous subdivisions. Use the menu bar to find every country, state or region.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2016)

Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ να ολοκληρώσει τη θητεία της η κυβέρνηση και να κριθεί στην τετραετία της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2016)

Χαντζόπουλος, σήμερα:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 15, 2016)

Έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να μην πολυγράφω στα πολιτικά νήματα. Περισσότερο επειδή η καθημερινότητα με θλίβει πια, ιδίως σε τομείς όπως το προσφυγικό, στους οποίους νιώθω τόσο μα τόσο αδύναμη να κάνω οτιδήποτε, πέρα από το να εισφέρω υλικά και οικονομικά σε οργανώσεις όπως οι Γιατροί Χωρίς Σύνορα, που τρέχουν και τον καταυλισμό στην Ειδομένη.
Αλλά σήμερα διαβάζω αυτό:

Ο πρωθυπουργός, κατά την κοινή συνέντευξη Τύπου που παρεχώρησε με τον Αρμένιο πρόεδρο Σερζ Σαρκισιάν, έκανε έκκληση στην Ύπατη Αρμοστεία του ΟΗΕ και σε διάφορες άλλες διεθνείς οργανώσεις να παρέμβουν: « Πρέπει να ελεγχθεί άμεσα η παραπληροφόρηση, δεν μπορεί να έχουν τον έλεγχο της πληροφόρησης παραοργανώσεις» ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά.​​http://www.kathimerini.gr/853037/ar...a/tsipras-pros-prosfyges-fygete-apo-ta-synora

Δηλαδή δεν έχουμε μεταφραστές στο ΥπΕξ, να μεταφράσουν το σχετικό υλικό; Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας αραβόφωνος συνάδελφος Δ/Υ; Δεν υπάρχει αρμόδιο υπουργείο να στείλει κλιμάκια να αναλάβουν τη διανομή του υλικού; Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν όχι μόνο να αφήνεται η διαχείριση του καταυλισμού σε ιδιώτες, χωρίς καμία επίβλεψη, αλλά και από πάνω ο πρωθυπουργός να κάνει έκκληση στον ΟΗΕ (!) να ενημερώσει τον κόσμο που βρίσκεται εκεί; Δηλαδή ο ίδιος τι ρόλο παίζει, διακοσμητικό;

Πραγματικά, βλέπω τις εικόνες με τα παιδιά στη βροχή και δεν μπορώ να σας περιγράψω τι νιώθω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2016)

*Οι μεταφορείς εκπέμπουν SOS για τον αποκλεισμό της Ειδομένης*

[...] Η ζημιά στην αξιοπιστία και τη φήμη του ελληνικού άξονα είναι το πραγματικό διακύβευμα. Στα τέλη του περασμένου Νοεμβρίου άλλη κατάληψη των σιδηροτροχιών στην Ειδομένη από μετανάστες είχε επίσης παγώσει το εξωτερικό εμπόριο της χώρας. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/854975/ar...kpempoyn-sos-gia-ton-apokleismo-ths-eidomenhs

Κάτι τέτοια θα διαβάζουν οι επενδυτές από τη Συρία και δεν θα μείνουν ούτε αυτοί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2016)

*Πολιτικό deja vu*
Η διαδρομή που διήνυσε το πολιτικό μας σύστημα μέσα σε επτά μήνες οδήγησε πίσω στο σημείο απ’ όπου ξεκίνησε

Παύλος Τσίμας | ΤΑ ΝΕΑ: 02/04/2016 |

Αναγγέλθηκε ως καταιγίδα που θα έσχιζε το καταπέτασμα του ναού της διαπλοκής. Προέκυψε ψιλή βροχή, με κάτι αστραπόβροντα κοινοβουλευτικά καβγαδάκια εκεί λίγο πριν βγει ο Αυγερινός. Μας έταξαν οκτώ βαρείς φακέλους με ονόματα και διευθύνσεις. Λάβαμε δεκατρείς ρώγες από περσινά ξινά σταφύλια, κάτι ψηφισμένες τροπολογίες, δημοσιευμένες ήδη στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως και καταγεγραμμένες στο τεφτέρι της Ζωής - και μάλιστα δίχως τα ονόματα των ευεργετηθέντων. Και στο τέλος, απ' όλη αυτή την υπερδιαφημισμένη ως τιτανoμαχία στα μαρμαρένια αλώνια της αλήθειας κοινοβουλευτική διαδικασία της περασμένης Τρίτης δεν έμειναν παρά μερικές σταγόνες αίμα από τη θυσία της ανεξαρτησίας της Δικαιοσύνης και μια ακαταμάχητη αίσθηση déjà vu.
Κι αν είχε κάποια χρησιμότητα και κάποια αξία αυτό το - κατά Κουτσούμπα - «τσίρκο», ήταν να μας βοηθήσει να μετρήσουμε την απόσταση που διήνυσε το πολιτικό μας σύστημα μέσα σε επτά μήνες, για να βρεθεί ξανά πίσω, στο πρώτο τετραγωνάκι του παιχνιδιού.

Για ένα σύντομο καλοκαίρι, μεταξύ Ιουλίου και Αυγούστου, το ελληνικό πολιτικό σύστημα έμοιαζε να φορά αίφνης την ευρωπαϊκή του φορεσιά. Από την επομένη του δημοψηφίσματος μέχρι τις ταραχώδεις, μεταμεσονύκτιες ψηφοφορίες για την έγκριση του νέου Μνημονίου - με τις υγείες μας -, οι πολιτικές ηγεσίες στη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία τους έδειξαν προ του άμεσου και φοβερού κινδύνου μια ικανότητα συνδιαλλαγής, συμβιβασμού και συναίνεσης. Και οι πιο αισιόδοξοι πανηγυρίσαμε πως, έστω και αργά, έστω και κατόπιν εορτής σχεδόν, και τα δικά μας πολιτικά κόμματα έδειξαν ικανά να κάνουν ό,τι εξαρχής είχαν κάνει τα πολιτικά κόμματα στις άλλες, ομοιοπαθείς χώρες του Μνημονίου: Χωρίς να σβήσουν τα φώτα του πολιτικού ανταγωνισμού, χωρίς να πάψουν οι αντιπολιτεύσεις να αντιπολιτεύονται τις κυβερνήσεις που κυβερνούν, να μην αντιπολιτεύονται πάντως το αυτονόητο. Να μη θεωρούν την απειλή χρεοκοπίας της χώρας τους «παραμύθι χωρίς δράκο», να μην εμποδίζουν την αναπόφευκτη δημοσιονομική διόρθωση και - ακόμη κι αν διαφωνούν, και με το δίκιο τους, με τη «συνταγή» του Μνημονίου - να αποδέχονται την ανάγκη να εφαρμοστεί όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα και λιγότερο επώδυνα. Και να μη διακοπεί η δύσκολη αυτή οικονομική άσκηση από τον εκλογικό κύκλο.
Ετσι έκαναν οι Ιρλανδοί, οι Πορτογάλοι και πιο πρόσφατα οι αδελφοί Κύπριοι. Κάπως έτσι η Πορτογαλία, για παράδειγμα, εφάρμοσε το ίδιο πάνω - κάτω Μνημόνιο υπό την ίδια ακριβώς τρόικα μέσα σε τρία μόλις χρόνια, έχασε μόλις το 4% του ΑΕΠ της (εμείς το 26%) και είχε άνοδο ανεργίας κατά 4,5 μονάδες (εμείς 15). Κάπως έτσι τα κατάφερε και η Κύπρος, με τη συναινετική πολιτική της κουλτούρα, που από χθες είναι εκτός Μνημονίου μολονότι ξεκίνησε με πολύ χειρότερους όρους απ' ό,τι εμείς, μ' ένα βαρύ κούρεμα των τραπεζικών καταθέσεων.

Χαρήκαμε, λοιπόν, μέσα στη μαυρίλα του περασμένου καλοκαιριού πως τουλάχιστον το πάθημα είχε γίνει μάθημα και πως το τέμπο της πολιτικής μας ζωής είχε αλλάξει οριστικά. Αλλά αποδείχθηκε υπερβολικά αισιόδοξη η προσδοκία αυτή. Το κλίμα, οι τόνοι της συζήτησης της περασμένης Τρίτης επιβεβαίωσαν ότι η εποχή της συναίνεσης είχε τελειώσει πολύ πριν μπει η άνοιξη και ότι ο πειρασμός της αέναης ανακύκλησης του εκλογικού τροχού είναι ακαταμάχητος. Και το παράδοξο δεν ήταν η πολεμική κραυγή για εκλογές του Κυριάκου Μητσοτάκη που έφερε άρωμα κάλπης, ξανά, πάνω από τη χώρα. Ηταν η πολιτική πρωτοβουλία της κυβέρνησης και ο μεθοδευμένα πολωτικός λόγος του ίδιου του Πρωθυπουργού που έφεραν ξανά το φάντασμα της κάλπης πάνω από την ημιτελή και ασθμαίνουσα και αενάως αναβαλλόμενη δημοσιονομική απελευθέρωση της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Μωραίνει Κύριος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2016)

Κάποια στιγμή, κάποιος θα ασχοληθεί ελπίζω με τις ευθύνες των δημοσιογραφικών ταγών της χώρας για το σημερινό κατάντημά της. Ταγών πρωινάδικων τε και βραδινάδικων, σοβαρών και ασόβαρων, γραπτών και προφορικών, δεξιών και αδέξιων.

Ελπίζω όχι πάνω στα ερείπια του γκρέξιτ προς το οποίο οδηγεί και πάλι η κυβέρνηση εκεί στα μισά της καλοκαιρινής σεζόν, ανάμεσα στα μπάνια του λαού, επειδή δεν ξέρει τι άλλο να κάνει αφού δεν κατέχει τη μοναδική εξουσία που θεωρεί απαραίτητη για να κινηθεί: το κόψιμο και το μοίρασμα μονέδας, κάποιας μονέδας, απαξιωμένης ή μη. Και όποιος δεν κατανοεί τα παράλογα της επτάμηνης θητείας της ΔΦΑ, ας τα εξετάσει κάτω από ένα τέτοιο πρίσμα για να διαπιστώσει πόσο όμορφα κολλάνε κάποιες «ξεκρέμαστες παλαβομάρες» της.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί από τα εκατό πράγματα που με εκνευρίζουν σ’ αυτή την κυβέρνηση η κλεισμένη σιδηροδρομική γραμμή στην Ειδομένη έχω την εντύπωση ότι με εκνευρίζει περισσότερο, λες κι έχω μετοχές σε μεταφορική εταιρεία. Είναι κάτι σαν στάλα που κάθε τόσο ξεχειλίζει το ποτήρι μου, ίσως επειδή δείχνει ότι δέκα αγανακτισμένοι μπορούν να εξαρθρώσουν ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα, ίσως επειδή μου φαίνεται σαν ακραίο δείγμα ανικανότητας σε μια κυβέρνηση που επιδεικνύει περισσότερο ερασιτεχνισμό από τον προβλεπόμενο. Οπότε βάζω το κύριο άρθρο από τα χτεσινά Νέα, που μου θύμισε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν έχει λυθεί ακόμα. 

*ΛΕΞΕΙΣ*
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 15/04/2016 

Μία φωτογραφία αξίζει χίλιες λέξεις. Μία λέξη όμως που εκφέρει ένα μέλος της κυβέρνησης πόσο μας κοστίζει; Μία ατάκα του Πολάκη ή ένα ανακοινωθέν του Καμμένου ή ένα τουίτ ύστερα από συνάντηση στην Εσπερία; Τα πληρώνουμε όλα αυτά. Όπως πληρώνεται ακριβά και το κλείσιμο της σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής στην Ειδομένη.

Η κυβέρνηση —ή, τέλος πάντων, η μισή κυβέρνηση, διότι η άλλη μισή διαφωνεί και μάλιστα δημοσίως!-– μπορεί να τρέχει σε φιέστες με την COSCO και μπορεί να πανηγυρίζει για την επίσκεψη Τσίπρα στο Πεκίνο. Ούτε όμως τα κοντέινερ των Κινέζων από τον Πειραιά ούτε και οι ελληνικές εξαγωγές περνούν τα σύνορα με τα Σκόπια. Η ιδιότυπη ιντιφάντα των αλλοδαπών που έχουν εγκλωβιστεί στη μεθόριο με την ΠΓΔΜ έχει ως ντεκόρ τις βουβές ράγες. Ζημιές γράφει πλέον η ΤΡΑΙΝΟΣΕ, αλλά ασφυξία αρχίζει να νιώθει και το κομμάτι της ελληνικής οικονομίας που παραμένει υγιές.

Απασχολεί αυτό κανέναν; Όχι. Η κυβέρνηση διορίζει. Ταξιδεύει. Απειλεί. Κάνει ασκήσεις πολέμου. Και, γενικώς, ζει τον μύθο της. Την ίδια ώρα που η χώρα υφίσταται ένα καθεστώς άτυπου αλλά υπαρκτού εμπάργκο. Δεν ενοχλεί τους κυβερνώντες διότι δεν τους αφορά; Ή είναι απλώς ανίκανοι να κάνουν οτιδήποτε; Και πώς υπολογίζουν ότι θα πάρει μπροστά η οικονομία το καλοκαίρι —όπως λένε και ξαναλένε— όταν η χώρα αδυνατεί να προωθήσει ένα σημαντικό μέρος των εξαγωγών της;

Απάντηση σε όλα αυτά δεν πρόκειται βέβαια να δοθεί. Άλλωστε η κυβέρνηση περνάει την ώρα της σκοτώνοντας μεταφορικά τον αγγελιαφόρο των κακών ειδήσεων —δηλαδή τα ΜΜΕ— και θάβοντάς τον τρία μέτρα κάτω από τη γη.​


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 21, 2016)

... Άφησα τελευταίο τον κ. Πολάκη. Αγόρευε λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά, από την επίθεση άλλου βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στον Γιάννη Μανιάτη. Ο βουλευτής κραύγαζε δημόσια «Τι με κοιτάς έτσι, με γουστάρεις;». Ξεχωρίζω τον κ. Πολάκη ως φωτογραφία της σημερινής παρακμής.

Πριν αναλάβει Υπουργός, είχε δηλώσει χωρίς να ιδρώσει το αυτί κανενός Εισαγγελέα, ότι όταν ήταν Δήμαρχος κρατούσε ένα τεφτέρι στο οποίο κατέγραφε μαύρες εισπράξεις και μαύρες πληρωμές του Δήμου. «Πώς αλλιώς θα πετύχαινα το έργο μου» διερωτήθηκε δημόσια. Αυτός ο κύριος επιβραβεύτηκε με το υπουργικό χαρτοφυλάκιο της Υγείας, δίνοντας το παράδειγμα της μαύρης διαχείρισης και επομένως της φοροδιαφυγής σε όλο το κρατικό σύστημα και σε όλους τους Έλληνες. Ίσως γι’ αυτό φοράει τη μαύρη πουκαμίσα της λεβεντογέννας. Αυτή είναι η δική του στολή παραλλαγής. Η υπόλοιπη συμπεριφορά του σηματοδοτεί την αντίληψη της νέας εξουσίας. Αποκάλεσε τους δημοσιογράφους «σκυλιά». Κάποιον απείλησε ότι θα τον χώσει τρία μέτρα κάτω από τη γη και άλλα παρόμοια. Τόλμησαν να του ασκήσουν κριτική, επειδή κατήργησε τη μοριοδότηση και τη σειρά προσλήψεων των γιατρών σε μονάδες του ΕΣΥ. «Έφτιαξε» ο ίδιος τον κατάλογο στο γραφείο του και το έβρισκε πολύ φυσικό. Εξουσία είμαι ότι γουστάρω κάνω. Ποιό ΑΣΕΠ; Ποιά μόρια; Ο νόμος του Πολάκη.

Αποκάλεσε τους δημοσιογράφους «σκυλιά» και γιατί σχολίασαν υπόθεση εξαδέρφης του. Την καθυστέρηση στον έλεγχό της. Η υπόθεση δεν έχει ακόμα κριθεί και ας αφορά τον θάνατο ενός παιδιού και την κλοπή ναρκωτικών από το φαρμακείο του Νοσοκομείου.

Μετά ταύτα, ο κ. Πολάκης παραμένει υπουργός και χαίρει της απόλυτης εμπιστοσύνης του Πρωθυπουργού.

Το τελευταίο καταφύγιο της δημοκρατίας δεν είναι οι νόμοι. Είναι η ντροπή. Όταν δεν υπάρχει το αίσθημα της ντροπής, η παρακμή καλπάζει.

*Ο πολλάκις ασχημονών κ. Πολάκης και άλλα διηγήματα*,
του Πάνου Μπιτσαξή (iPorta, 19.4.2016)

Το άρθρο απηχεί τις απόψεις του συντάκτη του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2016)

Διάβασα στο commonality.gr, τον νέο ιστότοπο των ομάδας των 53+ του Σύριζα (Τσακαλώτος, Δρίτσας, Χριστοδουλοπούλου, Φωτίου), το κείμενο με τα 11 σημεία για τον προσυνεδριακό διάλογο του κόμματος. Διακρίνεται από ιδεολογική διαύγεια (και την ασάφεια που μπορεί συνήθως να κρύβεται πίσω από μεγάλες και ωραίες λέξεις που ερμηνεύει ο καθένας μας κατά το δοκούν). 

Συζητείται ότι ο κ. Τσακαλώτος θέλει να παραιτηθεί μετά την ολοκλήρωση της αξιολόγησης και δεν είναι δύσκολο να φανταστούμε τη σύγκρουση που γίνεται μέσα του όταν πρέπει να συνδιαλέγεται και να διαπραγματεύεται αυτός, ένας μαρξιστής, με τους εκπροσώπους του καταραμένου νεοφιλελευθερισμού, που βλέπουν μόνο τους αριθμούς και όχι τους ανθρώπους.

Δεν αποκλείω να είναι και ενοχλημένος όταν βλέπει τον προκάτοχό του να διαπρέπει ως καινοφανής αστέρας με το φωτοστέφανο του αντιστασιακού απέναντι στις δυνάμεις της λιτότητας, ενώ ο ίδιος θα τσαλακώνεται με μίζερα μνημόνια, προγράμματα και νόμους που θα καταδικάζονται από αριστερά και από δεξιά.

Εγώ έχω μια τεράστια απορία (και πολλές πολλές μικρές, για άλλη ώρα): Στα 11 Σημεία υπογραμμίζεται ξανά και ξανά η αντικαπιταλιστική συγκρότηση του υπουργού και των συντρόφων του:

«Μας ένωνε και συνεχίζει να μας ενώνει, όλους και όλες εμάς που κινούμαστε με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο στο ρεύμα του κριτικού μαρξισμού, ο στρατηγικός μας στόχος, που δεν είναι άλλος από τον κοινωνικό μετασχηματισμό, από τον σοσιαλισμό με ελευθερία και δημοκρατία. Η αντικαπιταλιστική προοπτική, λοιπόν, δένεται με την ανάγκη βαθιών διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών, αλλά και συνεχών ρήξεων, με τη συνεχή διεύρυνση της δημοκρατίας, των ατομικών και συλλογικών ελευθεριών».
http://commonality.gr/enteka-simia-gia-to-syriza/

Εδώ θα μπορούσε να επισημάνει κανείς ότι ξέρουμε τι έχει κερδίσει ο άνθρωπος από τον δημοκρατικό σοσιαλισμό στο πλαίσιο του καπιταλισμού και πόσο τιμήθηκαν οι ατομικές και συλλογικές ελευθερίες από τον αντικαπιταλιστικό μαρξιστικό σοσιαλισμό. Αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι 53+ έχουν καλύτερα οράματα.

Η μεγάλη μου απορία είναι: Στη σημερινή καμπή και στη σημερινή κατάσταση που βρίσκεται η Ελλάδα, η ανάπτυξη που έχει ανάγκη πρέπει να γίνει στο καπιταλιστικό πλαίσιο (θα πρέπει να βγει η χώρα από το ευρώ και την ΕΕ και να συγκρουστεί για πολλά σε οικονομικό και γεωπολιτικό επίπεδο για να επιχειρήσει κάτι διαφορετικό — ας ρωτήσουν τον Λαφαζάνη και τον Κουτσούμπα σχετικά). Στο καπιταλιστικό πλαίσιο η ανάπτυξη θα πρέπει να γίνει με χρήμα που θα έρθουν να επενδύσουν οι καπιταλιστές, επειδή θα πιστεύουν ότι το επενδύουν με την προοπτική του κέρδους. Καλό θα είναι να έρθουν με τους καλύτερους όρους για όλους, με αποτέλεσμα και την ταχύτερη επίτευξη του στόχου: ανάπτυξη, κέρδη, δουλειές, ανάσες. Ωστόσο, ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο εντάσσεται αποκλειστικά στην εξυγίανση του καπιταλισμού και όχι στην καταπολέμησή του. Μπορούν ο κ. Τσακαλώτος και η παρέα του να υπηρετήσουν την εξυγίανση του καπιταλισμού; Επανερχόμαστε στο γνωστό δίλημμα: εξυγίανση του καπιταλισμού ή ανατροπή του; Μέχρι να αποφασίσουν, θα ζούμε την ψυχοφθόρα και κοινωνιοφθόρα παραζάλη διχασμένων προσωπικοτήτων;


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2016)

Θυμάστε το παλιό εκείνο άλμπουμ των Πινκ Φλόιντ, _A Momentary Lapse of Reason_; Το αφιερώνω εξαιρετικά στους 190 που ψήφισαν χτες στη Βουλή την τροποποίηση για τις οφσόρ. Διότι υποθέτω ότι δεν γνώριζαν τι έκαναν (αν και δύσκολα θα μου βγάλετε από το μυαλό ότι αυτοί που έφεραν και το νόμο πρώτα και την τροποποίηση μετά γνώριζαν πολύ καλά τι έκαναν).

Για την τροπολογία: http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500081238
Και την ψήφισή της: http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500081331

Να λοιπόν μια απορία του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη:

[...] Λέχθηκε για τον Νίξον, αλλά ταιριάζει γάντι στους ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ: «αν δύο λάθη δεν κάνουν ένα σωστό, δοκίμασε τα τρία». Η κυβέρνηση έκανε το λάθος -εσκεμμένο ή όχι• θα φανεί στο άμεσο μέλλον- να αθωώσει όποιους πολιτικούς έκρυψαν ή θέλουν να κρύψουν τα λεφτά τους σε εξωχώριες εταιρίες. Έγινε δικαιολογημένα χαμός, και για να το «διορθώσει» έκανε ένα δεύτερο και χειρότερο λάθος. Ποινικοποίησε την κατοχή απλών μετοχών σε ξένες εταιρίες, όχι μόνο των πολιτικών αλλά και των συγγενών τους, κατά παράβαση κάθε γράμματος του ενωσιακού δικαίου, αλλά και της λογικής. Ορθώς επεσήμανε η Νέα Δημοκρατία ότι *αν κάποιο πολιτικό στέλεχος έχει τέκνο, δηλαδή, πρόσωπο που συνδέεται μαζί του σε πρώτο βαθμό συγγένειας, το οποίο είναι ιδρυτικό στέλεχος οποιασδήποτε εταιρείας στο εξωτερικό ή εργάζεται στο εξωτερικό και μετέχει στο κεφάλαιο οποιασδήποτε εταιρείας του εξωτερικού, ανεξαρτήτως ποσοστού, θα υποστεί τις κυρώσεις του πρώτου εδαφίου της παραγράφου 3, ήτοι φυλάκιση μέχρι 2 έτη και χρηματική ποινή από 10.000 έως 500.000 ευρώ. Δηλαδή, τι πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος λογικός άνθρωπος; Να εγκαταλείψει την καριέρα ο γιος ή θυγατέρα στο εξωτερικό; Να αποκηρύξει ο πατέρας τα τέκνα του; Να μεταναστεύσουν όλοι μαζί σε άλλη χώρα που κυριαρχεί η λογική;*
[...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/862050/ar...nalysh-to-trito-kai-xeiristo-gia-tis-offshore​

Ίσως δεν αφιέρωσα το σωστό δίσκο. Κάτι άλλο από Πινκ Φλόιντ ίσως; _A Saucerful of Secrets; The Division Bell; The Dark Side of the Moon;_


----------

